# A poll for men.



## mickle (18 Feb 2012)

When did you last see a doctor?


----------



## Crackedheadset (18 Feb 2012)

That would be November 2010.


----------



## col (18 Feb 2012)

I saw one walking passed the pictures yesterday.


----------



## ohnovino (18 Feb 2012)

1998. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

1992.

I saw a doctor in the Midlands when I caught chickenpox when I was 8 years old, in 1964.

I've been to the local surgery 3 times since I moved to Hebden Bridge in 1986. The first time was in in 1989 when I got back into cycling and got a bad dose of sunburn when I stupidly did a 5 hour mid-summer ride without any protection. That time I was seen by a nurse who put cream and dressings on the nasty oozing blisters that resulted.

In 1992, I got a bad case of 'strep throat' which I ignored for a few days until it felt like I was gargling with barbed wired and I could no longer swallow. I saw the doc and he put me on antibiotics. 

While I was there, the doctor took the opportunity to update my medical records since the NHS didn't have a clue what I'd been up since my previous doctor's appointment in 1964! I told him that my hearing wasn't great so he sent me for a test and I went back a 3rd time to get the results which told me what I already knew which was that my hearing was impaired, but was functional!

And, that was that!


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2012)

2007. I needed a certificate of fitness from him for my PBP entry.

Actually, I have seen him since, in a pub with fellow cyclists.


----------



## machew (18 Feb 2012)

Last time I had a meal at my Dad's


----------



## gaz (19 Feb 2012)

The other day. my neighbour is a doctor.


----------



## marzjennings (19 Feb 2012)

For the first time in 3 years I drop by and see the doc for a regular check up(not that regular) two weeks ago. Now I have appointments for a stress test to investigate a possible irregular heart beat, lower extremity doppler (varicose viens) and a sleep study for possible sleep apnea. Also some high blood pressure medicine and more blood tests to come. 
And with my insurance about $4000 out of my pocket. 

I guess they missed me and need the money.


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Feb 2012)

Last year - but well over 10 years gap before that.


----------



## RAYMOND (19 Feb 2012)

Yesterday, i work for the N.H.S


----------



## Titan yer tummy (19 Feb 2012)

Friday. I was finally discharged after my hernias.

Parting comment was " you look pretty well to me" I wasn't about to hang around and give her time to change her mind.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2012)

Unfortunately, every couple of months in the last 3 years due to my RTA. I've seen the GP once already and the pain consultant twice this year already (well, will be on Thursday). 

I now know the Local Hospital quite well. Got another couple of hours in there this coming week for trigger point injections.

Prior to that, hardly ever !


----------



## Dogberry (19 Feb 2012)

November 2010.
Taking youngest son who had a chest infection.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2012)

Thanks to a badly plumbed kidney I have to have regular tests (every 6 months normally but due to possible kidney function deterioration on the last test I have to go in after 3). So I'm keeping the doctors busy while you're out swanning about on bikes. One positive thing about having ''a condition'' is that I get free flu jabs. That's 4 years without the lurgy!


----------



## PpPete (19 Feb 2012)

'bout 6 months ago, just to get a repeat scrip for the rather powerful arse cream I need on occasion.


----------



## yello (19 Feb 2012)

10 days ago, and again tomorrow.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Feb 2012)

1986.

I dont trust them.


----------



## addictfreak (19 Feb 2012)

I answered 2011, but that's only because I'm required to have medical every 3 years from my 40th birthday until the of 49. After that I will require one at 50 and then every year until in retire.(from work not life lol)

So I actually saw a Doctor in 2002, 2005, 2008 and 2011 am I a hypochondriac!

But before that I can't remember the last time I saw my own GP.


----------



## Night Train (19 Feb 2012)

As I am long term ill at the moment I see the doctor quite frequently at the moment.

Generally though I will see the doctor whenever is necessary. I have no problems about seeing the doctor and getting something checked and sorted or checked and reassured.


----------



## Terry Kay (19 Feb 2012)

I've had to guess.. I wasn't sleeping and they put me on some sleeping pills which I didn't want.. Still, seemed to do the trick..
Time before that I described my symptoms and they asked what I thought I should do..
"Rest and take paracetomol?"
"I agree!"

Bloody useless..


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2012)

31st Jan.12 of them all around my bed in Jimmies here in Leeds.Just came to say good bye after my gallbladder removal.


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2012)

I've seen mine this year. Tend to go to see her when I need to. 

I have a great deal of faith in my pharmacist so will often just ask his advice if I'm unsure as to whether or not I should see a doc. I think pharmacists in this country are largely overlooked considering the medical training they go through.


----------



## 2wd (19 Feb 2012)

Last Thursday...

Due to a pain in my stomach which needed "further investigation"

I can confirm that slapping sound the glove makes is just like off the telly


----------



## Bman (19 Feb 2012)

Last year after my off. I didnt want to get an infected elbow!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Feb 2012)

I lose count..probably once a month on average


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Feb 2012)

One right here now. In fact, just my young grand-daughters and myself share the distinction of NOT being doctors (They're not all medical, however ).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2012)

At least every 3 months since 1998, but very often more often than that.


Peteaud wrote:


> 1986.
> 
> I dont trust them.


 
Why?

If it wasn't for them then I wouldn't be here posting inane comments any more


----------



## Number14 (10 Apr 2012)

ColinJ said:


> 1992.
> 
> I saw a doctor in the Midlands when I caught chickenpox when I was 8 years old, in 1964.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you should reconsider your mode of transport if you're riding without protection ....


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2012)

Number14 said:


> Maybe you should reconsider your mode of transport if you're riding without protection ....
> 
> View attachment 8491


Hmm ... well it certainly put me off riding my _bike_ in the summer without it!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2012)

End of January this year. Slipped on some ice.
Ripped the scalp open on the way down & split/cracked the skull on hitting the floor.
Whilst being treated at the local A&E, I had a fit(epilepsy) & a heart attack. Came too on the floor unable to move the head very much. Glue they'd been using was now holding my head to the floor. Left a bit of hair on the floor lifting myself of the floor.


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2012)

Last week to get my piles checked over.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Aug 2012)

I saw a friend of mine who has a PHD last week, does that count?

My last visit to the doctor was about 7 or 8 years ago... although I know i should visit more often, what with all this prostate scare mongering and the like... but I don't really like the idea of going to see the doc just so he/she can stick their finger up my @$$


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2012)

Every day virtually!

But then again it is an occupational hazard when you work for the NHS!


----------



## compo (19 Aug 2012)

I had a colonoscopy on Thursday just past, does that count?


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> Last week to get my piles checked over.


 
What, like a chess board?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2012)

ColinJ said:


> 1992.
> 
> I saw a doctor in the Midlands when I caught chickenpox when I was 8 years old, in 1964.
> 
> ...


I was really bleedin' begging to be humbled by the bad health fairy, wasn't I! 

Fast forward a few months from that post of mine and guess what - I have been ill for nearly 5 weeks now with chest problems! At first, I tried doing my usual thing of 'toughing it out' and ignoring the NHS as if I were some kind of superman, immune to the nasty bugs that bugger up mere mortals but a night spent awake in the foetal position gasping for breath and with my heart going crazy was finally enough to convince me that I needed help. Even then, I waited until the local surgery opened rather than calling out an emergency doctor. 

Chest x-ray tomorrow, heaven knows what after that ... 

And the moral of this story is that a healthy person does not need to see a doctor very often, but a wise person goes when necessary!

If you have anything more than a minor illness - _see your doctor!_


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2012)

Been in and out of surgery and hospitals for the last 2 years due to prolasped disc


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> End of January this year. Slipped on some ice.
> Ripped the scalp open on the way down & split/cracked the skull on hitting the floor.
> Whilst being treated at the local A&E, I had a fit(epilepsy) & a heart attack. Came too on the floor unable to move the head very much. Glue they'd been using was now holding my head to the floor. Left a bit of hair on the floor lifting myself of the floor.



Well, since you are there you might as well get your money's worth! 

Seriously though, I hope you are well/still on the mend now!



compo said:


> I had a colonoscopy on Thursday just past, does that count?



I should be having an operation later this year to.... err... well... reconnect it all back up down there as it were*, so, yes, I'd say it counts.


* - The bottom fell out of my world, quite litterally.


----------



## byegad (19 Aug 2012)

I'm getting my money's worth this year. After developing arthritis some years ago my right knee has been bothering me for the last 18 months so had X-rays, talk of being too young for a replacement as they only last 15 years, by then I'd be 76 if I'm still around! The Physioterrorist suggested some light pedalling on a static machine until I mentioned my hobbies! Now I'm waiting for a throat examination following 6 weeks of a hoarse voice, probably caused by inhaler use for my asthma rather than anything sinister.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Aug 2012)

Apart from a few fertility related visits and a little help with crippling anxiety I've been in rude health for all my life. Accident wise... I tried to get that out of the way when I was a teenager.


----------



## David Garside (19 Aug 2012)

2010...for my HGV/PCV licence renewal medical.


----------



## 4F (20 Aug 2012)

When I was Zoro'd 2 years ago.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Well, since you are there you might as well get your money's worth!
> 
> Seriously though, I hope you are well/still on the mend now!


 
I could say nuts to that, but they went in 99.
Still getting bits of dry skin from around the area I ripped the hair out, but nowt new there. Same with the fit, thats a part of life.
Heart attack, second time in the same A&E department. Caused by severe reaction to local anisthetic used. Last words I remember using were asking what the nurse was using.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2012)

Couple of weeks ago.
Ongoing consultation about my shoulder that was injured in my off in Feb.
Said it's going to take about a year to heal completely,


----------



## Linford (20 Aug 2012)

2 weeks ago for my annual diabetes checkup.


----------



## Teuchter (21 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Every day virtually!
> 
> But then again it is an occupational hazard when you work for the NHS!


I was going to say this.

Also relatively regularly (at least every 12 months) thanks to being a type 1 diabolic 



(diabetic)


----------



## BrumJim (21 Aug 2012)

Once since 1997 for a medical problem, once to get malaria tablets.
Otherwise it was just the practice nurse for a check-up. Blood pressure was high and heart rate was in the low 80's. This was due to a tight timetable and a brisk sou'westerly that evening. Otherwise perfect.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 Aug 2012)

I needed to see my GP about three weeks ago, so I rang up my surgery to see when they could fit me in.



The appointment is tomorrow. Good job I'm not dying...


----------



## tadpole (21 Aug 2012)

85 days ago, she told me to start Pilates, as my back was playing merry hell.


----------



## Ethan (21 Aug 2012)

Yesterday. Had to ask for writen proof that I need to take antihistamine onto a plane.

Before that? Last Tuesday, for asthma.
Before that? A month ago because my Knee was knackerd.
Before that? A+E because I broke my finger punching a wall about 5 months ago Not in anger I must stress, but because that stuff seems like a great idea to drunk 19 year old lads


Lets just say me and my doc are mates now.


----------



## mangaman (21 Aug 2012)

Out of interest, and in case I've missed it - why do you ask?

And why only men?


----------



## Cubist (21 Aug 2012)

mangaman said:


> Out of interest, and in case I've missed it - why do you ask?
> 
> And why only men?


check Mickle's bollocks..........







....thread


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2012)

Cubist said:


> check Mickle's bollocks..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
See also #47 above


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Well, since you are there you might as well get your money's worth!
> 
> Seriously though, I hope you are well/still on the mend now!


 
As I said, I was one of the lucky ones. I got to leave.
See
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/inappropriate-bahaviour.105390/post-1918077


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Aug 2012)

I have to see a doctor every 6 months due to asthma and inhalers required.

Saw a Doc 2 weeks ago, having spent the previous 3 weeks with lower abdominal and testicular pain, and starting to get worried.
Am I right it's one of those situations that prompted the thread? Fellas have a hard time going to doctors, especially when it's our bits n pieces that are involved.
Thankfully my anxiety outweighs my pride, and my girlfriend being a former nurse overrides everything else.

Thankfully it was just a heavy chord infection that cleared a few days later, but I'd rather feel daft than face what I've seen others close to me go through.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Aug 2012)

Yesterday, to get a date arranged for my next Op.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (22 Aug 2012)

Mine last time was Sept 2011 - To get some Tablets to help kick the Fags and also got a Mole checked out! Turned out to be harmless.  But before that it was years ago, probably for an Hay-Fever Injection in the Bum


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2012)

Gaz Vickers said:


> Mine last time was Sept 2011 - To get some Tablets to help kick the Fags and also got a Mole checked out! Turned out to be harmless.  But before that it was years ago, probably for an Hay-Fever Injection in the Bum


 Didn't think you could get hay-fever in the bum


----------



## Gaz Vickers (23 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think you could get hay-fever in the bum


Neither did i!  Apparently thats where they have to inject, in your Bum cheek!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (31 Aug 2012)

I do voluntry work at a local hospital and sometimes see a doctor about on the ward. I had to see a doctor last October/November time with regards a broken collar bone.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I was really bleedin' begging to be humbled by the bad health fairy, wasn't I!
> 
> Fast forward a few months from that post of mine and guess what - I have been ill for nearly 5 weeks now with chest problems! At first, I tried doing my usual thing of 'toughing it out' and ignoring the NHS as if I were some kind of superman, immune to the nasty bugs that bugger up mere mortals but a night spent awake in the foetal position gasping for breath and with my heart going crazy was finally enough to convince me that I needed help. Even then, I waited until the local surgery opened rather than calling out an emergency doctor.
> 
> ...


And to really drive home that point - I was rushed into hospital straight after my x-ray and was in there for 9 days having tests which revealed that I have serious blood clots in my left leg and lungs! Treatment could take 6 months.


----------



## e-rider (1 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think you could get hay-fever in the bum


 ...if I went to the doctor and said that I had an itchy sore bum and they diagnosed it as hayfever, I'd be quite worried!


----------



## terry_gardener (1 Sep 2012)

every couple of months i see a doctor


----------



## bicyclos (1 Sep 2012)

2006 was the last time I saw a doctor for an inflamed back with lifting the stupid weights at work.


----------



## mickle (1 Sep 2012)

mangaman said:


> Out of interest, and in case I've missed it - why do you ask?
> 
> And why only men?



Because there is a common perception that blokes tend not to go to the doc as often as they should and often stick their heads in the sand when theres something wrong. 

And because i was about to visit the GP for the first time in a decade.


----------



## Old Plodder (19 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> And to really drive home that point - I was rushed into hospital straight after my x-ray and was in there for 9 days having tests which revealed that I have serious blood clots in my left leg and lungs! Treatment could take 6 months.


Hope you get through it OK; best of luck.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> Hope you get through it OK; best of luck.


Thanks. I'm making slow but steady progress back at home.


----------



## marshmella (19 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. I'm making slow but steady progress back at home.


Good to hear that Col,


----------



## Longshot (20 Sep 2012)

Best of luck with the visit. I made a rare visit to a medical facility - in this case the local Walk-In Centre - earlier this year with a sore toe. I ended up with seven nights in hospital


----------



## Reece (20 Sep 2012)

This year but I have to feel really bad to go. 

Plus 2 out if the last 3 times I have been over the last 7years I've been referred straight to hospital after the doc listening to my chest then having a shocked look on her face. The worst being when she thought I had tb, turned out my lungs were slightly collapsing.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Sep 2012)

Last year but nothing too serious. Steel Toe boots dug a nice infected wound into a toe and it went all shades of funky.

Sorry if you were eating


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Last year but nothing too serious. Steel Toe boots dug a nice infected wound into a toe and it went all shades of funky.
> 
> Sorry if you were eating


When I worked in a factory, a couple of my colleagues set about winding me up by systematically sabotaging my work over a period of 3 or 4 hours. I warned them to stop but they persisted and eventually I saw the 'red mist'. I felt very much like giving them a good thrashing, but decided to be civilised and kicked a large pallet across the factory floor instead. The impact of my big toe on the bottom of the steel toecap of my safety boot mushed the nail, and eventually turned the front end of my foot purple. Bloody painful, it was! (Oh, how they laughed ...)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> When I worked in a factory, a couple of my colleagues set about winding me up by systematically sabotaging my work over a period of 3 or 4 hours. I warned them to stop but they persisted and eventually I saw the 'red mist'. I felt very much like giving them a good thrashing, but decided to be civilised and kicked a large pallet across the factory floor instead. The impact of my big toe on the bottom of the steel toecap of my safety boot mushed the nail, and eventually turned the front end of my foot purple. Bloody painful, it was! (Oh, how they laughed ...)


That's precisely what I did, although I was moving a table at the time, using the steel to support it as I walked it lol

HSE would love me


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Sep 2012)

User said:


> I'd just like too add that I'm under no illusion that my infrequent visits to the doctor will most likely in a manner of speaking, be the death of me or so everyone keeps telling me.....


 
My father never bothered a doctor from "during the war" (he was blown across the road by a bomb), until he died at 92.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2012)

A couple of years ago for a check up, I found some lumps. He gave me a check up and the lumps where nothing to worry about, he also told me I was borderline obese. I was really upset, I said I want a second opinion, he said you're ugly too!


----------

